
The Strange Death of Europe - stringcode
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-strange-death-of-europe/id1225746449?mt=11&ign-mpt=uo%3D2
======
stringcode
No book has made me more uncomfortable or challenged my views more in along
while. Literature at its best

~~~
icu
Did the author offer any practical solutions?

